# Flying into Burning Man 2016



## Deleted member 20 (Jul 15, 2016)

Well, its that time again.

Burning Man Countdown | Burning Man - http://burningman.org/countdown/

And no I dont plan to sneak in this year. All though just like 2014 I do not have a ticket, a job or any money but I still believe. After the magic that occurred last time how cant I believe in miracles? What I believe in is my positive will & trust in the universe that everything will work out.

In 2013 I befriended & communicated via text, email & cell phone with an old guy from Boston to Black Rock City. He originally was offering a rideshare via craigslist (1 way) to Nevada & specifically Black Rock City for Burningman. We kept in touch & then in 2014 we did the same thing, communicating & caravaning out to Nevada. This was when I was making my return cross country trip without a single dollar & without an actual BM ticket (with plans of sneaking in with an IR cloak & other tradecraft but not knowing about the Marine Raar tht would have intercepted me many miles out). We met up on the road again & had lunch & hung out briefly on playa.. He turned out to be a really cool elderly Doctor who volunteers with Medical while at BM. We are from the same general neighborhoods in Boston & share some personal stuff in common despite our obvious age differences.

Anyway last we spoke (2015) I learned that he normally flies out to Burning man in his private airplane & lands on the playa at Blackrockcity airport NV88. Although he has drove his motorhome out for the last several years I recalled that he owned a plane & figured wtf; ill reach out & see how he is doing. Wouldnt you know we spoke today & he offered to bring me out in his Cesna airplane (obviously stopping a few times to make the 3k mile trip). Since I am flying directly into the event & avoiding the long line of traffic, will call & gate security I must have an actual Hard ticket in my hand before I depart Boston on this little prop plane.

Now all I need to do is allow lightning to strike twice & pray that the universe will gift me another free or reduced ticket. I desperately need a hard copy Ticket! I did not attend in 2015 for lack of ticket & funds. This year I have been offered a bucketlist type event that would avoid the long, hot lines through Gerlach & Gate. Skydiving in to avoid buying a ticket has been done but I would be violating the trust of my pilot friend & maybe not able to fly home with him. There are G, P & E volunteers monitoring the air as well to try to catch such villians.

I still have my bike 'The Exterminator'

that I will have to ship out on a container with my tent, sleeping gear & other stuff (in order to reduce the payload weight. That container share costs between $60-$100 not to mention that I will need to acquire some more gear to burn the way I want & get it on the truck by Aug 13th

This year I hope to volunteer with Gate Perimeter & Exodus the guys in Black! Its fitting that these are the very perimeter security types whom I was trying to evade when I wanted to sneak into BM in 2014. I hope that I can get some night shifts on the Perimeter to see if I can thwart a similar military style covert yet illegal entry.

While many on STP feel that BM is too Bougie, as a burner I feel that it is expensive but doable. It still requires intense & exact advanced planning, positive energy & shit tons of luck. I am living proof that a broke traveler can go to Burning Man. I have done it before & Burning Man Gods willing I will do it again.


----------



## Dmac (Jul 15, 2016)

do a Go-fund me or something like that? good luck, what a trip that would be!


----------



## Art101 (Jul 15, 2016)

Have a good time throw up some pics.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jul 15, 2016)

dmac66 said:


> do a Go-fund me or something like that


Nah, not my style. I dont want peoples money, like ever. I dont sell anything and I rarely buy anything with currency. I dont usually even handle money. I am sure that I could find a hard copy & non counterfeit ticket for $400 but that just isnt my style & way out of reach. What I want will not be bought. I dont normally pay to play or participate in capitalism IRL.

I may consider trading items for a ticket but if cash has to be transacted thus dirtying my hands (i probably just wont go). Burning Man is a magical gift economy. I fully believe that if the universe intends for me to go; than a ticket will appear. Either gifted, bartered or at a reduced price.

After all it happened in 2014 after I drove 2k miles with no money & didnt actually get my free ticket until waiting in the will call line at the event overnight in a rainstorm. The audacity that I was traveling 6k miles roundtrip with plans to sneak past the BLM police & BM security encouraged someone to help me out when a friend backed out with 2 days before gates open..I had little to no parachute if the ticket didnt work out, I had already wasted half a day in will call & by all definition I would have been fucked. My plan to sneak in, never had me being that close to the gate. I was planning a clandestine attempt from the RR tracks off of Jungo Rd.


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jul 15, 2016)

Art101 said:


> Have a good time throw up some pics.



Thanks

My photos are all on my IG. In the past I had uploaded pics to STP but they were lost in system updates. This way I have all my pictures stored for free in an indefinite central location that I can post in real time from my android. If i can figure out the process, ill try again.


www.instagram.com/some_call_me_mayhem/


----------



## Mankini (Jul 16, 2016)

highwayman!


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Jul 16, 2016)

Lol, that is some serious HAHO


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 20 (Aug 3, 2016)




----------



## Deleted member 20 (Aug 9, 2016)

Well, here is an update. My pilot friend has hurt his knee & most likely unable to attend. This is an interesting turn of events. The logistics of the flight was gonna be awesome but without the Golden ticket I was dead in the water. Now, if he is willing to Gift me his Gifted ticket from BMorg than I will still have a shot.

In 2014 when I was going I had a similar series of tests & events that eventually led me to going & having a great burn. For the uninitiated Burning Man is certainly a wealthy proposition. While I dont disagree, there is also some magical things happening with those 65k people out in the desert for these 8 days.

So fingers crossed I still have a dog in this fight. I have decided to decrease what I was originally going to take but increasing my effort. I have long believed in something supernatural that provides everything that I need while traveling & BM is no different. Its like the superbowl for me in trying to go somewhere that everyone wants to go but few have tickets.

While this thread has certainly morphed away from an actual event & more so my log of the ups & downs surrouning atrip of this magnitude. I have a tentative rideshare set up to near the event leaving on 8/19 (providing I get my ticket squared away).

If i cant get the ticket or line up the rideshare than I am just gonna hit the rails & head in that direction. They say 80% of life is just showing up so I will do just that. I will show up!


----------



## Deleted member 20 (Aug 15, 2016)

I have officially thrown in the towel for 2016.


----------

